# Problem with bind97 port and freebsd-update



## parcival (May 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I have bind97 port installed with option "REPLACE_BASE" (make config).
Now if i "freebsd update fetch" make, wants the system the basic version bind961 to install.


```
the following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.0-RELEASE-p2:
/usr/bin/dig
/usr/bin/host
/usr/bin/nslookup
/usr/bin/nsupdate
/usr/sbin/dnssec-dsfromkey
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keyfromlabel
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keygen
/usr/sbin/dnssec-signzone
/usr/sbin/lwresd
/usr/sbin/named
/usr/sbin/named-checkconf
/usr/sbin/named-checkzone
/usr/sbin/named-compilezone
/usr/sbin/rndc-confgen
ns1#
```

echo "NO_BIND = YES" > > /etc/make.conf does not help also.
How do i say FreeBSD8 (freebsd update) that i would like to keep bind97?

thx

parcival


----------



## gilinko (May 7, 2010)

Short answer, you can't. The freebsd-update utility is only for binary, generic, out-of-the-box updates. If you want to keep it as it is, then you have to build your own kernel/world from source that do take into account the information in /etc/make.conf


----------



## parcival (May 7, 2010)

gilinko, thanks for the fast answer.
If i install bind97 without the option "REPLACE_BASE", from where i get the startup script (rc.d) for bind97?
And where must he be copied (startup script), /etc/rc.d or /usr/etc/rc.d ?


----------



## gilinko (May 7, 2010)

The ports by default install into /usr/local and any startup files will be located there (ie /usr/local/etc/rc.d), along with the configuration files, binaries etc. There may be some link to the base system /etc/namedb, but all that can be found in the rc file for bind97.


----------



## ttfn (May 8, 2010)

Actually, you can install bind97 and replace the base.  You have to  put [CMD=""]NO_BIND=YES[/CMD] into the /etc/make.conf file.  Note that it has no spaces around the "=" sign.  I found out the hard way that the spaces do make a difference.  This works on both my 7.3 and 8.0 versions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gilinko (May 8, 2010)

ttfn said:
			
		

> Actually, you can install bind97 and replace the base.  You have to  put [CMD=""]NO_BIND=YES[/CMD] into the /etc/make.conf file.  Note that it has no spaces around the "=" sign.  I found out the hard way that the spaces do make a difference.  This works on both my 7.3 and 8.0 versions.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yes you can replace it, but when doing a binary update using freebsd-update from say 7.2 -> 7.3 it will be replaced with the system default as part of the upgrade. It's just the way that freebsd-update work.


----------



## ttfn (May 9, 2010)

gilinko said:
			
		

> ... when doing a binary update using freebsd-update from say 7.2 -> 7.3 it will be replaced ...



I haven't done a version upgrade since learning about the "NO_BIND" option.  I appreciate the information.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 17, 2010)

As its not been mentioned and in case its useful, if you prefer not to have to worry about these issues you can install BIND from ports without replacing the base version (ie install to /usr/local) and just put this in your rc.conf:


```
named_program="/usr/local/sbin/named"
```

Which may be simpler than worrying about all of the issues mentioned in this thread.

AFAIK there are no issues related with this,

thanks Andy.


----------

